# 5 Vegetables That Grow Well In the Midwest



## Ken (Jun 25, 2012)

This has been a hectic year for gardening. First I had hip surgery. Thought I would get it planted before hand. Well I did. Then comes the rain and drounds and rots about everything. So I replanted several plants again .I am now seeing signs that everything is going to produce. My red pontiacs are looking real good despite the partial roting from the rains. I purchased drip watering hoses that seem to be very valuble to boost growing speed. Can't wait to pick my first mess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kay1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm growing the following this year:
Potatoes, Onions (harvested), Green Beans (currently harvesting), Cucumbers (currently harvesting), Swiss Chard (wintered-over), Tomatoes (if the hot weather doesn't kill them!), Peppers (not looking too successful), Sugar Snap Peas (total loss- hot wind in early June) and Basil!

I'm experimenting with the potatoes and tomatoes in 1/2-50 gal drums and so far they are Happy Plants! Next year... Raised Beds!


----------

